# Madison County



## ssmith (Sep 15, 2013)

Hunted Sat am-saw plenty of squirrels and then had two foxes come by me-enjoyed that- but no deer-little windy-but pleasant out-will try again Monday morning


----------



## ssmith (Sep 19, 2013)

*Monday morning*

No deer -squirrels only- will keep trying


----------



## ssmith (Sep 20, 2013)

*Discovered*

At least had a white tail waving at me as I went in this morning-then one blowing behind me-better than seeing nothing I reckon


----------



## ssmith (Sep 24, 2013)

*Deer on Acorns*

Went in this morning trying to find my rope cocker for my crossbow, deer were at the white oak acorn trees.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats it look like in Madison County?  Thinking about going this weekend?


----------



## ssmith (Oct 30, 2013)

*Acorns*

Acorns everywhere I am hunting-but not seeing that many deer-patiently waiting-and patiently hunting-my time will come I figure.


----------



## ssmith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Nothing*

Windy this morning sat for couple of hours-nothing at all-oh well-another day


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 4, 2013)

Went all weekend and saw 3 does.  We have not seen any sign of the rut.


----------



## ssmith (Nov 11, 2013)

*Deer*

Went in at daylight this morning- had two run off that were eating acorns in two separate areas. Didn't see any from stand- down the road- fellow said nice buck with a bunch of does -hunted that area this evening and saw nothing-watched a hawk after a chipmunk-that was neat


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 12, 2013)

bad slow this year for me!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 12, 2013)

Same here, Ive been to Madison County 3 weekends and only seen 3 does.


----------



## ssmith (Nov 26, 2013)

*Buck in Field*

Coming home from work 30 minutes ago-saw nice buck in field-good sign-if weather will cooperate


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 2, 2013)

Killed 2 yotes this past Saturday morning.  Madison County has a yote problem.


----------



## ssmith (Dec 17, 2013)

*Shot my gun*

Killed a coyote yesterday morning-glad to get rid of at least one


----------

